# What a mess!



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Tonight David M, brother of Stuart M, came by to lend a hand. We removed one bolt that connects the transmission to the axle/CV joint and then the bit broke. I'd really like to get that transmission disconnected from the axle so we can raise the engine.

Without that bit, we went to remove the gas tank. To remove the gas tank, we have to lower the axle. We took off the wheels and disconnected the brake lines. We got stuck removing the bolt for the coil/shock absorber and called it a night.

Garage is looking pretty bad.


----------

